# Biolab road



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

Heading out there with some new baits to try at some backwater tarpon. I was just making sure it's just south of Haulover on rt. 3, right? I can just take US1 coming from New Smyrna south and get on rt. 3 and then it's off that road, am I correct?


----------



## Tacklepoor (Jan 22, 2007)

*Biolab Rd*

Yes, it's just south of Haulover Canal on the left hand side as you head south on Rt.#3


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

What are you fishing from a yak?


----------



## mgoldschmidt (Feb 10, 2008)

tarpon run there?
I had no idea


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I would be suprised if there are any Tarpon there now -- lots of ducks though.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

thre's plenty of tarpon here. like a hundred.

Jeff,
The pompano's are running here now. when are you coming down?

it's 4 days straight that i got my limit. 
actually we (my fishing buddy whom VicIII met) both got our limit. an hour and half is too long to get 12.
Most of the time, double hook up on a hi lo pomp rig.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good going HellRhaY. Would you mind telling us how to go there from Orlando?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

east on 528. take 95 south. exit #180 or SR 192. Head east on 192 all the way to A1A. Take a right or go south at A1A. The first park is spessard hollland, you can start there, then move your way down 17miles. 17 miles will take you to sebastian inlet and there's plenty of beach access inbetween.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

*Sebastian inlet*

HellRhay,

I fished Sebastian Inlet surf, 1/4 miles south of south pier a couple of years ago, about this time of the year, caught quite a few of pompano. It was a lot of sand flea at that time. Do you fish about the same area? How about flea, are there still plenty of them in the sand?. I love to fish those area, just don't have time nowaday to go.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

DVO, yes and yes...check the "thru my eyes thread" and you'll see the pompano i caught by the same area you're talking.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Ray,

My schedule won't permit a trip down that way until after 25 Feb. I was at one of the parks you mentioned on the day of the last launch. We got there late as the bite was turning off.

Good fishing to you,
JR


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> thre's plenty of tarpon here. like a hundred.
> 
> Jeff,
> The pompano's are running here now. when are you coming down?
> ...



You a daddy again yet?


----------

